# Steam-Guide: Spiel startet nicht mehr, Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hilft



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

*Steam-Guide: Spiel startet nicht mehr, Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hilft*

Immer wieder kommt es vor, dass ein Steam-Titel mit dem Hinweis "Dieses Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" den Start verweigert. Hier hilft es, die Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen zu lassen. PC Games Hardware zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie derartige Probleme mit Steam schnell und einfach lösen.

Verweigert ein Titel aus Ihrer Steam-Bibliothek mit dem Hinweis "Dieses Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" den Start, so hilft entweder das Löschen der "ClientRegistry.blob", das Überprüfen des Caches ("Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen") oder aber Sie wechseln den Standort der Steam-Server. Wenn all diese Versuche fehl schlagen, sind normalerweise die Server überlastet - etwa weil gerade ein neues Call of Duty erschienen ist - und Sie müssen entweder in den Offline-Modus wechseln oder es später erneut versuchen.

Die Funktion "Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen" verbirgt sich bei dem jeweiligen Spiel in Ihrer "Bibliothek": Per Rechtsklick auf den Titel öffnen Sie die "Eigenschaften" und wechseln in den Reiter "Lokale Dateien" und dort "Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen". Sollte Steam fehlerhafte Dateien finden (was oft die Ursache ist), so werden diese erneut herunter geladen und das Spiel startet im Anschluss wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Spiel startet nicht mehr, Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hilft*

Hier ist (m)ein Eselohr. 

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## type_o (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Spiel startet nicht mehr, Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hilft*

Danke Marc für diese Erklärung!  
Nur leider EINEN Tag zu spät. Zwei Clan-Member hatten gestern dieses Prob und haben alles neu install.  
Steam sollte mal selber, diese Funktion automatisch anbieten, oder Jedem einen Hinweis beim Start geben, die Dateien zu prüfen! 

MfG type_o


----------



## coroc (25. November 2012)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Spiel startet nicht mehr, Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hilft*

Sher schön 

Sonst hätte ich die 3GB von Gothc 2 nochmal runterladen dürfen


----------



## Shona (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Spiel startet nicht mehr, Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hilft*



type_o schrieb:


> Nur leider EINEN Tag zu spät. Zwei Clan-Member hatten gestern dieses Prob und haben alles neu install.
> Steam sollte mal selber, diese Funktion automatisch anbieten, oder Jedem einen Hinweis beim Start geben, die Dateien zu prüfen!


Sorry aber da kann ich nur sagen selbst Schuld und nein setzt euch einfach mal mit Steam auseinander anstatt einfach nur Installieren und Starten zu drücken!

@PCGH_Marc
Sehr schön gemacht


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Spiel startet nicht mehr, Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hilft*

Wie kommen eigentlich diese angeblich fehlerhaften Dateien zustande?! Ich habe diverse Spiele auf verschiedenen Platten installiert. Alle Platten funktionieren einwandfrei und ich fummel nicht an den Spieldateien rum. Dennoch sind manche Spiele, die ich schon länger nicht mehr gespielt habe, oder Spiele, die ich lediglich installiert aber noch nie gespielt habe, auf einmal fehlerhaft... wie kann das sein??


----------

